# Taxi from Las Vegas airport?



## jules54 (Aug 28, 2008)

Where do I find the cabs upon exit from the Las Vegas airport? There are 3 of us traveling to the Grand Desert so I thought the price would be cheaper then the shuttle for the total.

Thanks


----------



## Karen G (Aug 28, 2008)

You'll find them on the baggage claim level and just follow the signs for ground transportation. I think it's door exits 1-4 to the outside.


----------



## isisdave (Aug 28, 2008)

The Grand Desert is just about across the street from the airport, which according to Google means 2.6 miles, and it's still gonna be $11 in a cab, and that's if you hit all the lights green. Las Vegas cabs are expensive!  Looks like most shuttles are $6 per person to Strip hotels, but you'll probably have to wait a little for one.

http://www.taxi.state.nv.us/FaresFees.htm
http://www.vegas.com/transportation/shuttles.html


----------



## Luanne (Aug 28, 2008)

Three people in a cab would definitely be cheaper than three people on the shuttle.  My dd took a cab from the airpor to the Grand Desert to meet us, and she said it was about $6 or $7.  Of course that didn't include tip.


----------



## Fern Modena (Aug 28, 2008)

If you *do* take a taxi, make sure to tell him exactly where you are going, addresswise, and tell him that _you don't want to go through the tunnel_.  If you don't, they may try to tunnel you, which besides being illegal will add $8-10 to your taxi bill.

Fern


----------



## Flo (Aug 29, 2008)

Fern,
That happened to us about 2 years ago. The cab driver told us there was construction and the road was so congested he had to take the tunnel. It cost us, I think, $25!. When we mentioned it at the timeshare reception desk, the woman told us this scam is very common. We should have taken his name and license number to report him.
We put it down to our first gambling loss in Las Vegas-warned all the folks we know going to Vegas and became less naive travelers.


----------



## Fern Modena (Aug 29, 2008)

Let me point out that "going through the tunnel" is not always wrong.  If you are staying at Tahiti Village, Worldmark on the Blvd., Cancun or Grandview, it would be the way to go.  It would also be a fast way to the resorts out near Tropicana, ie., Tahiti, Westgate, and I forget the other one.  It is also the way to go to Cliffs at Peace Canyon.

But it is NOT the way to go to any of the HGVC locations, Wyndham Grand Desert, Carriage House, Polo Towers, Jockey Club, Marriott Chateau or Summer Bay.

The HGVC on Las Vegas BLVD is iffy.  If it is afternoon, especially on a weekend, the tunnel and I-15 will probably be a lot quicker than Las Vegas BLVD.

BTW, a good cabby can get to any of the Strip locations without going on Las Vegas BLVD for more than a half a block.  If he cruises for blocks and blocks, he's running up the meter.

Fern


----------



## Luanne (Aug 29, 2008)

Fern Modena said:


> BTW, a good cabby can get to any of the Strip locations without going on Las Vegas BLVD for more than a half a block.  If he cruises for blocks and blocks, he's running up the meter.
> 
> Fern



Dd must have had one of the good ones.  He brought her up the "back" way, and as I said the fare was about $6 or $7.  She didn't even have to say anything about avoiding the tunnel. Good thing as she didn't even know about it.


----------



## Fern Modena (Aug 29, 2008)

Luanne,
The taxi driver did what he was suppose to do.  He came out of the airport via Paradise/Swenson and turned left on Harmon.  Its the most direct way to the resort, takes very few streets, and is usually pretty speedy.

Its the way I would go.  Even from where I live I use that way.  I go "through the back of the airport" on an airport bypass (ie, "the tunnel") to get there.

Fern


----------



## Luanne (Aug 29, 2008)

It's the route we took as well (we had rented a car and came in a day earlier than dd).  I either knew about the route from reading your tips, or that's what our GPS gave us.  Anyway, it was quick and pretty direct.  However, one time we somehow ended up driving through the campus of the University.  We kidded dd and told her it was one of her "college tours".


----------

